# Guinea pig eye problem



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Back from the vets for the second time with Reemus the skinnypig.

Last Wednesday night he suddenly developed a hugely swollen eye - both the eye itself and the lid. It looked really shocking, as if it were about to burst. I applied optrex infected eye which I always keep in the first aid kit and by morning the lid swelling had gone down really well. Carried on treating with this, and all the while he was eating as normal, if a little subdued.

I presumed it was just a bad case of poke tbh. I've had it before in babies where the eye clouds, and heals itself over a week or so. 
But Saturday am and the eye itself was looking worse. A central white ring, but then the edges really vivid blood red. Got him straight in at the vets who prescribed oral baytril, fusidic acid eye drops plus metacam as I felt he was in pain.

Went back for a check up today. His behaviour is pretty much normal again, but no improvement in the eye at all. If anything it's redder. Vet stained the eye again but there's no obvious sign of a foreign body. There's also been no discharge throughout. It's pretty definite that he currently has no sight in that eye.

I'm back again at the vets on the 28th but it's looking like a case of leave it and hope it doesn't burst or leak! Any more problems and I think eye removal will be the next option.

I'll try to get a photo as it's difficult to describe, but has anyone had anything similar? And has anyone had eye removal surgery, particularly in an older piggie?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont the eye muscles relax and the eyes go cloudy when they`re poked so that the eye rests and repairs?

only time i`ve seen a really swollen eyeball was in a really old piggie, there was no redness though....

the redness sounds like a hay seed or something, have you really flushed it out with optrex eyewash and had a furtle about incase a hayseed has slipped behind?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hows the little mans eye?


----------

